# Steatocranus casuarius babies!



## stratofish (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,
My buffalo heads had babies! I noticed initially 2 weeks ago that there where eggs in a little cave. 
Now, I see some free swimming tinny little guys in the cave. :dancing:

They are in a 30G tank with some Lethrinops albus juvi's and some Tramitichromis tetrastigma juvi's. With some jungle val and cryto... plants.
Will it be alright to leave these fish in the same tank together or should I isolate them,
thanks


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the fry. :thumb: Now to raise them to maturity. Perhaps even trade them in at a LFS for store credit. I don't see many of them in LFS.


----------



## stratofish (Nov 25, 2004)

So far it appears I do not have to remove the fry. The two parents are protecting them quite well.
The male even attacked my feeding baster that I put close to the cave to give them some daphnia.
yes to the LFS or put them up for auction at a local Aquarium club. The nect auction around here isn't until April, so depending on how fast they grow, I might have to trade them before then.


----------

